# Lost Paddle, Pine Creek 22/7



## regf2603 (Jun 1, 2006)

*You're welcome*

Some friends and I grabbed your boat at the put-in (red boat right?) We didn't see the paddle though.. sorry! The boat did quite a ride down, didn't it? ;-)


----------



## MooCow (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep, red Dagger GT.

We had two swimmers (and two loose boats), so it took us a while to get down there.

Thanks again for that.


----------

